# Car Body Paint Work Design Contest 2008



## friendlydaisy (Jul 24, 2008)

This contest has been prolong to 28th of July. Anyone who is still interested, should pitch in the work to [email protected] The prize is a 1/8 on road car.

For more detail, http://edamracing.blogspot.com

or

http://www.edam.com.tw


----------

